
Book Review: Showstopper the Breakneck Race to Create Windows NT - WoodenChair
http://www.observationalhazard.com/2020/04/book-review-showstopper-breakneck-race.html
======
cable2600
Talk about the IBM Microsoft breakup of OS/2 and Microsoft taking their OS/2
code to make Windows NT. How it was originally called Advanced DOS before the
OS/2 name.

